# 1 kit born!!? ********update********



## BYJR1434 (May 1, 2013)

my doe just had one kfit, hopefully more come!? idk, i dont think the lil guys gonna make it by himself
---------------------------------
she just kindled 4 more, one is a lil peanut, but they look good. sadly the one from this morning died, i have her inside and he was covered up really well. idk. 
But hopefully these guys will do good, This may have been her first litter, i didnt get her pedigreed, and frankly i didnt ask the breeder, but im 99% sure its her first.


----------



## VickieB (May 1, 2013)

Is this her first litter?


----------



## BYJR1434 (May 1, 2013)

i was wrong this was her first, but she had 4 more about an hour ago.


----------



## DianeS (May 1, 2013)

Congrats! A litter of five has a normal chance of living, I'm really glad for you that she had the additional ones!

Post pictures when you can!


----------



## Gagroundhog (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!  
So glad she had more!


----------



## BYJR1434 (May 2, 2013)

:bun

Thanks me too!
People always ask me why i raise rabbits, i dont have a real answer besides the fact they are fun cute animals,  but its stuff like this, you never know how its gonna turn out u just hope and do the best you can, and get to see them grow into cute lil puff balls lol


----------



## VickieB (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

